# Mack's Picture Topic



## AbraxasComplex (Sep 3, 2008)

So I decided to start my own picture thread to showcase my animals. I'll start with a few classics, then start taking photos of my other species, my tanks, and room in general.

Here is Kink. She's a 35+ year old Brachypelma smithi. Love her so much.









Here is Krazy B**** and a few of her babies. She is a Scolopendra subspinipes de haani.









One of my Mature Male Holothele incei... he's fertilized atleast two females (who is holding an eggsac... the other already hatched.)


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Sep 3, 2008)

So I took a few photos of my Metagyndes innata colony. The majority of females have extended abdomen (about 50% larger than from when I recieved them). I am hoping/suspecting that they are gravid.
The males are the ones with horns/spikes, while the females lack this characteristic.


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Sep 3, 2008)

Scolopendra subspinipes mutilans


----------



## XoxOriptideOxoX (Jul 11, 2008)

More more!


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Sep 3, 2008)

Some Vinegaroons (Minobosius manilanus).

Breeding pair number 1:


















Breeding pair number 2:









One of the juveniles:


----------



## XoxOriptideOxoX (Jul 11, 2008)

o crazy little things lol


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Sep 3, 2008)

So here is my species list from several months ago (some I no longer have, but do still have pics)... ask a species and I'll get a picture as quick as possible (italisized ones are already posted in this topic).

*Tarantulas*
_Brachypelma smithi_
Psalmopoeus irminia
_Holothele incei_
Holothele sp. "Notre de Santander"
Mygalomorph sp. "Trinidad Gold"
Avicularia avicularia
Avucularia versicolor

*Tailless Whip Scorpions*
Damon diadema
Euphrynichus amanica
Charon grayi

*Centipedes*
_Scolopendra subspinipes mutilans_
_Scolopendra subspinipes de haani_
Alipes grandidieri
Scolopendra sp. "Philipine Blue Leg"
Scolopendra spinossima
Hemiscolopendra chilensis
Hemiscolopendra sp.
Hemiscolopendra marginata

*Scorpions*
Pandinus imperator
Padinus cavimanus
Lychas sp.
Liocheles australasaie

*Harvestman*
_Metagyndes innata_

*Vinegaroons*
_Minobosius manilanus_


----------



## XoxOriptideOxoX (Jul 11, 2008)

*Scorpions and the v one at the end 
*


----------



## ChrisNE (Jul 13, 2008)

What in the hell are those Metagyndes innata thingies! They have to be the coolest looking things i've seen. Likes somthing out of starship troopers! V nice collection mate


----------



## XoxOriptideOxoX (Jul 11, 2008)

attack of the scary monster things lol ;0


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Sep 3, 2008)

Lychas infuscatus - Mama, colony, and babies.


----------



## XoxOriptideOxoX (Jul 11, 2008)

arg they are so scary lol


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Wow, you have a nice collection. I especially like the harvestmen and the tailless whip scorpions. I didnt think you could easily get some of those species in the UK.

Would you ever consider selling some of your Harvestmen (i'm assuming they are indeed gravid)? I'm up to the eyeballs in UK natives just now, but those are really weird


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

GRB said:


> Wow, you have a nice collection. I especially like the harvestmen and the tailless whip scorpions. I didnt think you could easily get some of those species in the UK.
> 
> Would you ever consider selling some of your Harvestmen (i'm assuming they are indeed gravid)? I'm up to the eyeballs in UK natives just now, but those are really weird


Hes Canadian


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Sep 3, 2008)

GRB said:


> Wow, you have a nice collection. I especially like the harvestmen and the tailless whip scorpions. I didnt think you could easily get some of those species in the UK.
> 
> Would you ever consider selling some of your Harvestmen (i'm assuming they are indeed gravid)? I'm up to the eyeballs in UK natives just now, but those are really weird


 
I'm not in the UK. I live in Canada. So these species are legal here, but still hard to come by. So I import them myself into Canada from Tanzania, Chile, the Philippines, Hong Kong, etc. The only inverts that are banned and extremely hard to come by here are those who are considered agriculture pests (millipedes, roachs, land snails, stick/leaf bugs, some mantids, and beetles).


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Sep 3, 2008)

One of the mother H.incei with egg sac










Other mother with spiderlings in the tank:


----------



## XoxOriptideOxoX (Jul 11, 2008)

AbraxasComplex said:


> One of the mother H.incei with egg sac
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cant see anything......:lol2:


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Sep 3, 2008)

XoxOriptideOxoX said:


> cant see anything......:lol2:


 
The white blob in the first pic is the egg sac, the brown hairy thing above it is the Holothele incei. It was the best pic I could get.

Unless you are seeing little red x's?


----------



## XoxOriptideOxoX (Jul 11, 2008)

AbraxasComplex said:


> The white blob in the first pic is the egg sac, the brown hairy thing above it is the Holothele incei. It was the best pic I could get.
> 
> Unless you are seeing little red x's?


all i see is:
One of the mother H.incei with egg sac










Other mother with spiderlings in the tank:


----------



## XoxOriptideOxoX (Jul 11, 2008)

just writign no iimadges


----------



## SpiderGirl33 (Sep 2, 2007)

XoxOriptideOxoX said:


> just writign no iimadges


I can see the pics fine :?

Great collection AbraxasComplex, the Lychas infuscatus are sweet!


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

AbraxasComplex said:


> I'm not in the UK. I live in Canada. So these species are legal here, but still hard to come by. So I import them myself into Canada from Tanzania, Chile, the Philippines, Hong Kong, etc. The only inverts that are banned and extremely hard to come by here are those who are considered agriculture pests (millipedes, roachs, land snails, stick/leaf bugs, some mantids, and beetles).


D'oh, I completely missed that part! (its been a long week) That explains a lot tho, those species of Amblypygids are really hard to obtain over here....

Nice collection none the less.


----------



## Slinkies mum (Jul 15, 2008)

Sorrrrrrrrrrrry but OMG it's a horror show. Brill pics though. Got a few sticks and snails, even a T but too faint hearted for these.


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Sep 3, 2008)

Action pic of Damon diadema









Euphrynichus amanica


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Sep 3, 2008)

Hemiscolopendra chilensis










Pandinus imperator scorplings










Pandinus imperator mothers


----------



## Gem (Aug 26, 2007)

Amazing, would love to see more centipede shots, my pede collection is pretty small at the moment but I'm picking up a couple more sp at a local show in a couple of weeks. 

Are you planning on keeping the H incei communally?


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Sep 3, 2008)

Gem said:


> Amazing, would love to see more centipede shots, my pede collection is pretty small at the moment but I'm picking up a couple more sp at a local show in a couple of weeks.
> 
> Are you planning on keeping the H incei communally?


 

I will post some later. And yes my H.incei are all together in a communal setup. That's how I got 2 eggsacs.


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Fantastic pictures and collection! :flrt:


----------



## Steve 88 (Jan 21, 2008)

wow, those harvest men are like nothing ive ever seen before oo:. great collection :2thumb:


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

AbraxasComplex said:


> Action pic of Damon diadema
> 
> Euphrynichus amanica


What the HELL is that.


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Lucifus said:


> What the *HELL* is that.


Think you just answered your own question  EEEEEEEEEEEEEEK!!!!!


----------



## Beardie king (Oct 22, 2007)

Avicularia :d


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Beardie king said:


> Avicularia :d


huh....?:lol2:


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

oops!, didn't mean to double post.


----------



## Beardie king (Oct 22, 2007)

joeyboy said:


> huh....?:lol2:


He asked what we want pictures of :lol2:


----------



## pepper29 (Sep 11, 2009)

great collection but some of them creeped me out lol


----------

